# lilac merle?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Anybody come across one of these??
Someone near me is selling a blue and a lilac merle and it is really beautiful!
Shame Adam wouldnt get on with another boy..


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Lord save us from designer colors! I understand that you might think the color is nice, 
but I have to say that I'm glad Adam wouldn't want another boy and you passed. 

Since lilac is not a the approved color list, I have no idea what real color she's talking about. Way back when breeders wrote in their own colors on the AKC form, if one said lilac (or lavender), it meant blue fawn because the hazing made the dog look sorta that color in the sunlight. You still see those crazy colors listed when one looks at pedigrees going back 7 plus generations....that's how long ago it was. Blue is a dilute of black. The Merle gene dilutes, for lack of a more easily understood word, the colored hair to make the merle pattern, black becomes blue merle, etc. Surely she knows what blue merle looks like and isn't naming a blue merle a lilac merle? I dont' know. I do know that genetically, the thought of mixing a dilute and merle just makes me cringe. There could well be some serious health issues going along with this "designer" color. Please don't think about encouraging this by type of coloring. If you really admire it, take a picture. It'll be safer for your heart and your pocketbook. JMVHO


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd be with Lisa on this..merle is tricky enough then to breed in a dilute colour--risky. I know lots here are fans of those designer colours and the merles. I don't want o offend anyone here :coolwink:.

Best to play it safe and not buy a pup from someone who gives such colours in the desciption.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree too i'm afraid.. Merles are totally banned in the UK. I'm sure i read somewhere they have a higher possiblity of going deaf but not sure.. Whilst i think they're very very pretty and i know they're allowed to be registered in other countries.. i'm sticking with the UK and wouldn't get one!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I do like merles and the lilac/grey colours!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the merles and blues and different colors, but rather have a healthy dog always. Too bad they are so inbred to get the different colors.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Anybody come across one of these??
> Someone near me is selling a blue and a lilac merle and it is really beautiful!
> Shame Adam wouldnt get on with another boy..


Is it a breeder in Kent ????


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I love merles, and blues of course, lol
We have some crackers on this forum, and i always love to see pics of them.
Hint hint! haha! 

Dont see that many for sale in the UK actually. xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen them they are somewhat pretty. But i agree you never know whats going on in the gene pool with the possible health problems too. 

Also a thing i find is you never see a merle Chihuahua that is actually to the "standard" Maybe this is just my point on things  lol


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> I love the merles and blues and different colors, but rather have a healthy dog always. Too bad they are so inbred to get the different colors.


They weren't inbed to get the merle gene. Another breed with the merle gene was mixed into our gene pool to get this color, which is why those of us who insist on a correct pedigree don't breed merle.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i love merles , blues , and lilacs!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen a "lilac" merle online - but never IRL. Correct color term or not it sounds like a beautiful pup!

Oh & didn't we see a merle on the Westminster dog show video from this year someone posted?? I personally love the looks of a merle. But yes you do have to be careful with making sure they're from someone who knows how to safely breed them. But I'm guessing you already knew that to begin with.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

MChis said:


> Oh & didn't we see a merle on the Westminster dog show video from this year someone posted?? I personally love the looks of a merle. But yes you do have to be careful with making sure they're from someone who knows how to safely breed them. But I'm guessing you already knew that to begin with.


It's a long story with AKC and CCA and the merle gene and the convenience of having the original "parents" unavailable for DNA testing because they were "deceased." Since it takes a 3/4 vote to change the Standard, not just a majority, the DQ was missed by a few votes. Other counties got together quickly when they saw our struggle and got the Standards changed. For the US, it's here to stay, where it originated as far as we can tell. 

With that said, it's is a recognized color here and I know breeders that use it. I prefer not to, nor do I breed with anyone who does, nor do I endorse the pattern in any way. Some are close personal friends and we just agree to disagree on this point. I don't hold it against people who choose to PROPERLY breed merle. There's a correct way and an incorrect way. And there's NO reason to charge more than the average pet price just because of the pattern. That's reeks of milling to me. Again, JMHO. I don't think price should be set by color...of any kind. 

My issue with this original question was a possible dilute breeding to merle. Genetic nightmare in the making. If you're gonna get merle, make sure you get one that's properly bred, with documented health testing for each parent, to minimize your exposure to possible health issues. If you're gonna breed it, do it right....for sake of the dog and the new families, and the breed as a whole.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Ive had a merle pom for 5 years and she has had no health problems... I recently got mousse a black and tan merle chi and he's fine.. I would never breed merle to merle but I havent had any problems with a merle coat color..


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Ive had a merle pom for 5 years and she has had no health problems... I recently got mousse a black and tan merle chi and he's fine.. I would never breed merle to merle but I havent had any problems with a merle coat color..


And very beautiful they are too!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> And very beautiful they are too!


thank you so much! I love my fur babies!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I<3Gizmo said:


> thank you so much! I love my fur babies!


i'll be in your family soon! i'm looking into a pup from rico and party!:hello1:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

It was a very interesting colour/pattern! Especially coz the advert showed a very distinct blue merle next to an unusual lilac merle. The breeder in question has far too many litters to be 'kosher' though. Although she did have the good grace to state that both boys were larger then average, most strange for a BYB.
(oh, and I do love the merles on here tho, Chi's and Pom's!)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I googled some pics.. everything I see listed as a 'lilac merle' just looks like a a typical blue merle to me.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

kioana said:


> i'll be in your family soon! I'm looking into a pup from rico and party!:hello1:


omg really?!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*my merles*

:hello1:i have 2 merles-seven is a 5lb blue merle male whos a year n emmie-lou is a 5 1/2wk old female blue merle w/red highlites.as far as people worrying about daschunds being bred in yrs ago:argue:-it mite as well b a non issue as long as the pups bred 2 b healthy.im sure something was bred in to create long hairs,chis were bred 2gether 2 get them 2 b as small as they r now.then theres the health probs-piebalds have a higher incedence of deafness,the large heads on a chi make chi-birth difficult at times.im just trying 2 make a point that merles r here 2 stay so we should educate people about healthy breeding of merles instead of worrying about whether they should b here or notain10:.i love my merles AND my non-merles.eacewink::thumbup::love10::hello2:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ive seen alot of very srtikeing looking merles that are beautifull thats all i know about them my buster has the looks of the taco bell dog


----------

